# Good filter for my Betta?



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I apologize before hand for making this long,I just wanna be careful

Hello sorry if I'm posting this in wrong part of forums, but I want some opinions On these 2 filters. I currently am very interested in the Hydro I Sponge Filter does anyone have any experience with it I really wanna get it. I currently broke my old Aqueon Quiet Flow 10 Aquarium Power Filter I had it replaced, but I really want the sponger filter the quiet flow kinda bothers my Betta and i don't wanna baffle it I rather get the sponge one If its any good. 

So my question is the Hydro I Sponge Filter a good alternative? I also have a very little cheap filter that came with a tiny Betta kit If i get the sponge filter I'll be using the little cheap filter Purely for Beneficial bacteria since I don't think the sponger filter will provide any. I'll also be running 1 tetra air pump for water surface disruption. Do you guys think this will be Ok?


"note he is in a 10 gallon heated tank with cory's"


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Sponge filters are the best for beneficial bacteria..Have plenty of space for bacteria growth. It's the sponge's bread and butter..What sponges lack is chemical filtration because it has no carbon which to me is a waste anyways but yes I'm going to also switch to sponge after plenty of research seems like a great form of filtration. I assume you have a 10 gallon tank? The one I've had many people recommend is this one..It's a great price and has lots of bacteria growing area.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056XVF82/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A12IPMVN62L4AI

Also I hear azoo sponges are good too.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3584+3954&pcatid=3954


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm thinking of one that stays on the ground vs the one's with suction cups to stay on tank


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah..I like the look of the suctioned to the glass ones myself.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

hey do you think this one is good i think its really cheap! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...ltDomain_0&hash=item27c9199d16#ht_1468wt_1396 Idk if this is good for 10 gallon tank though since im new to sponge filters


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

That's pretty much the one I'm getting cept mine isn't coming from Hong Kong. I have heard from people who have them that they work well for 10 gallon tanks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0056XVF82/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A12IPMVN62L4AI


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah i think I'm going to buy this I mean i can wait for it to come even if it's coming from Hong Kong Looks like 1 air tube will go into this and 1 will go into my other air pump works out perfect. Unless you need 2 air tubes for the sponge filter again i'm new to this.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

No..has one place for the air line right about where the suction cup is.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

alright lol consider this mine then XD


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Great..Let us know how well they work for you..I wont be ordering mine till the Friday after next.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

For that price I may even get 2, get a strong filter and split the line with a gang valve.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

very cool  Mine won't come till like august 9-15 lol so yea Time to play the waiting game. now to buy a gravel vacuum this EHEIM gravel vacuum makes my tank cloudy rather use a Manuel vacuum.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

It's funny how sometimes the simple things are as good or better than all these things with extra bells and whistles and big price tag.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

indeed thank goodness i didn't pay anything for this thing its just awful.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yay ordered my sponge filter and should get it between the 8th and the 13th..So excited.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

make sure you have an air pump and an air stone, sometimes sponge filters don't come with them


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

hehe I have both XD Just so pumped to get my spongy!  no more quiet flow filter bothering my betta.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Funny I got rid of the same filter, that's why I chose to get a sponge filter..Think it's a conspiracy?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha you got rid of the same filter very funny probably is lol. Rise of the Sponge Filters! But I will still be using the quiet flow for my cory's since I had to divide them from my betta so it's all good more filtration for everyone.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I had 2 filters but the quiet flow sucked up 2 of my neons so I'm keeping my petco 20 power filter which I love (adjustable) and adding the sponge..Just got back from the store I got my air pump (marina 50) and valves so all I have to do now is connect the sponge filter when it comes. Good news is my betta didn't freak when I tested the pump.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> make sure you have an air pump and an air stone, sometimes sponge filters don't come with them


The type of sponge filter we are both getting has no spot for the airstone so no need on that..Instead I got an air flow valve.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You don't need an air stone for sponge filters. Just the sponge filter, air pump, and airline tubing. The air flow valve needs the tubing to control the air if the pump is too strong.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I don't think my pump is too strong but still like the option of controlling the flow in case my betta flips out. I got a gang valve to control it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's the point of an air flow valve, to control the flow of the air. Lol


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

lol I know..I was agreeing with you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh. Hahaha lol


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I so don't have the patience for ordering stuff online..I want my sponge..Hasn't even been shipped out yet.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm with ya on that one I'm very Impatient.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I just put my hose in the tank..Going to let the pump run to get my fish used to it..So far so good.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've always used nothing but sponge filters, love them. I have used just about every brand out there, they all do the job really well


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I have a question..How low can the air flow be and still have good filtration..I don't want to have it too low.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Any flow is OK. The bacteria need air supply so as long as it's running, it should be OK.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Still waiting on my filter..I hate postal service..They say between the 8Th and 13Th so either today or Monday..I hate waiting.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I just got mine! The cories or my betta doesn't mind it at all I might get a 2nd one.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'm both happy to hear you got yours but mad I didn't first. Lol


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

clopez1 said:


> The type of sponge filter we are both getting has no spot for the airstone so no need on that..Instead I got an air flow valve.


i know you don't need an airstone, but i hate the sound the bubbles make because my aquarium is in my room. airstones make smaller quieter bubbles and seem to disrupt the surface less. i use hydra aquatics sponge filter, they can be opened up, cut, and fitted with a slim airstone

i'm waiting on my finnex px 360


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Waiting bites..Monday is the last day in that should come between date and if it's not here I'll be mighty peed off.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> i know you don't need an airstone, but i hate the sound the bubbles make because my aquarium is in my room. airstones make smaller quieter bubbles and seem to disrupt the surface less. i use hydra aquatics sponge filter, they can be opened up, cut, and fitted with a slim airstone
> 
> i'm waiting on my finnex px 360


I'm with you on the airstone thing..I would put one in if it had a place to do so..Maybe I could rig something up..I guess if I ever get it I'll play around with it.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

lol my cories are always on the sponge filter now. Loving this filter doesn't even phase my betta, now he doesn't have to fight the current 24/7 and can finally swim in peace.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

How low do you have the airflow?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't adjust the air flow on my air pump, but its a PETCO AC-9902.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

nice


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yes! So I checked my tracking and my filter is out for delivery! I'm so relieved.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

w000 Hope it arrives soon!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'll go check around 4..That's when my postal guy is usually finished.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

hehe I'm still waiting on my glass thermometer The sticker one I had I don't trust to much.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't trust anything you put on the outside of the tank.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

And it is installed..I put it close to the top so that I can put it with full flow and it not do too much to the water..Works fine and my betta like hiding behind it.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet glad to hear you got it!. I have mine near the bottom the cories like to go on it.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks..I adjusted just now to the bottom, still on full flow so just going to see how my fish react and go from there.. I don't think my boy minds it.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Dude..So the flow was too much and my fish, they were freaking out..As I pull on the filter to put it to the top again..The tube expanded! I had no clue it did that so was able to keep it on the bottom and full flow and not as much waves. Awesome sponge filter.


----------

